
Do not Draw a Penis - dvt
https://donotdrawapenis.com/
======
RichardRNN
I trained a neural network model to generate dick doodles based on the dataset
they released.

[https://dickrnn.github.io/](https://dickrnn.github.io/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23187529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23187529)

~~~
lqet
For me, this only works when I start drawing balls. When I start with the tip
or the shaft, all I get is wild doodling.

~~~
davidg109
Agreed. My shaft grew a fresh penis, so it looked more like a sword fight.

~~~
hackissimo123
If this was Reddit I would submit this quote to /r/nocontext

~~~
jahn716
If this was Reddit I'd give the previous comment gold

~~~
sameerds
I switched windows from Reddit to this, and I had to double-check if Reddit
switched styles when I wasn't looking!

------
irrational
I drew an elephant. Somehow it recognized that it was an elephant. Then it
started erasing the elephant while blathering on about something free speech.

I honestly don't understand what this is. Is it a trick to see if I actually
will draw a penis (reverse psychology)? How does it recognize an elephant? Why
did it erase my elephant? What is it blathering on about?

~~~
tomc1985
I drew about a half dozen dicks with my mouse and it didn't recognize any of
them :/

~~~
mamon
Government officials currently in office are probably excluded from the
dataset.

------
mhd
Kinski's Third Law: Any sufficiently robotic voice is indistinguishable from a
Werner Herzog impression.

~~~
SiVal
That reminds me of a few years ago when a robot was the governor of
California. I always wondered, If you heard a robot speaking German, how would
you know it was a robot? Hmm?

~~~
weinzierl
> _" I always wondered, If you heard a robot speaking German, how would you
> know it was a robot? Hmm?"_

Did you know that in German speaking countries we never hear Arnolds original
voice? He is dubbed by a German actor in all of his movies. So it remains a
mystery...

 _For all the Austrians in the thread: Yes, I know he is Austrian an
technically his accent is Austrian._

~~~
teekert
For me this practice led a strange moment where a Girl in the krimi Wolf (or
Wulf? Or could be Kommissar Rex but I think it was the daughter of Wolf
himself), listened to an audio tape of a robbery and the voice never matched
any of the suspects... Then she recognized some actor (Danny de Vito perhaps,
it was 20 years ago at least?) and I was like wut? Danny deVito does not speak
German, let alone like that. But then I learned you indeed have one actor
doing the life time of an English speak actor :)

------
est31
> In 2018 Google open-sourced the Quickdraw data set. “The world's largest
> doodling data set”. The set consists of 345 categories and over 15 million
> drawings. For obvious reasons the data set was missing a few specific
> categories that people enjoy drawing.

> Do Not Draw a Penis functions as an agent to collect inappropriate doodles
> from people who are not willing to stay within the moral guidelines set by
> our social network providers.

This is similar to how there are emoji for eyes, hands, feet, hearts,
anatomical hearts, lungs, ears, etc.

But not a single emoji about genitals. Not even boobs.

~~~
jazzyjackson
Well there are eggplants, peaches and melons of course, but outside of emoji,
there is also unicode for egyptian hieroglyphs breast (U+13091 U+13092 𓂑 𓂒)
and phallus (U+130B9 and U+130BA 𓂹 𓂺)

Gasp! I just learned the phallus heiroglyphs are missing from the fonts on my
windows box! Even U+130B8 𓂸 which isn't even a penis, it's just a somewhat
phallic finger.

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Breast_(hierogly...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Breast_\(hieroglyph\))

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Phallus_(hierogl...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Phallus_\(hieroglyph\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Hieroglyphs_(Unicode_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Hieroglyphs_\(Unicode_block\))

~~~
penagwin
I'll just comment for those curious, I do see all of them on my iPhone.

~~~
dmurray
I see them all on Chrome on Android.

~~~
peanutz454
Yep you are right. What is 𓂹 the deal with the walking stick like thing
though?

~~~
FragenAntworten
Apparently that's a folded cloth. I haven't been able to discover why.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Egyptian_hieroglyphs](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Egyptian_hieroglyphs)

[https://twitter.com/linguopunk/status/1062616416602480642](https://twitter.com/linguopunk/status/1062616416602480642)

~~~
defen
This thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18348573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18348573)

------
meitham
Of course I started by drawing a penis, and the voice told me off and erased
it. Then I started drawing a rabbit, and to my surprise the voice recognized
the rabbit with me just completing the ears, and commented "nice rabbit". I
had to add a penis to the rabbit and was a bit disappointed the system didn't
recognise that little addition.

~~~
searchableguy
Was this supposed to work?

I drew multiple penises and it didn't erase, praised them.

\- [https://ibb.co/pft7WZP](https://ibb.co/pft7WZP)

\- [https://postimg.cc/DJs4QVCp](https://postimg.cc/DJs4QVCp)

Broken! How would I live without a neural network stopping me from being
immoral?

~~~
dsl
You should speak with your doctor.

------
ebg13
I drew the outline of Mickey Mouse's head, and it misidentified that as "male
reproduction organ". I don't know if that's meant to be social commentary.

Meanwhile, _this_ got let through, and I promise I started with the dong
(which it called a paintbrush).
[https://imgur.com/a/u4ARqRD](https://imgur.com/a/u4ARqRD) (nsfw)

~~~
annoyingnoob
I had a similar experience - enough space between the balls and the AI gets it
wrong.

~~~
VistaBrokeMyPC
In a post-singularity world, this sentence would be frightening.

~~~
annoyingnoob
In my experience here, things look about the same but might be called a
giraffe. Maybe having a giraffe isn't so bad.

------
chrisco255
Quote from the program: "This smiley face lies safely within the boundaries of
freedom of speech."

Thank you for the daily reminder of the dystopia we presently live in, AI
researchers and developers. I for one, welcome our AI overlords.

------
ozten
Hold down the 'd' key while drawing to see what object is being identified in
your drawing.

------
curlypaul924
I tried to see what objects would be recognized incorrectly as a penis. Among
what I tried: pencil (no), banana (yes), bacteriophage (no), ebola (no),
uterus (no), sperm (no), pinnochio (yes), skyscraper (no), saguaro (no),
racecar (no), flying saucer (no), rocketship (no), NCC-1701 (no), TIE fighter
(no), Serenity (no), Amazon logo (no).

I was very surprised at pinnochio. It had two eyes and a nose and a big smile.
Yet the AI saw something completely different.

~~~
VistaBrokeMyPC
I'm sorry, I drew about 50 faces with phallic noses. It probably learned from
me.

------
a9i
The dataset reminds me a mural from the Middle Ages depicting a tree covered
with phalluses, found at the communal fountain in the Tuscan town of Massa
Marittima (Italy).

[https://maremma-tuscany.com/massa-marittima/albero-della-
fec...](https://maremma-tuscany.com/massa-marittima/albero-della-fecondita/)

[https://www.threemonkeysonline.com/from-fertility-symbol-
to-...](https://www.threemonkeysonline.com/from-fertility-symbol-to-political-
propaganda-decoding-the-massa-marittima-mural/)

~~~
yellowapple
I find it interesting that no scholars seem to entertain the idea that maybe
Medieval graffiti artisans enjoyed painting dicks on things just like we do in
the modern day.

Like, the way the phalluses (phalli? Huh, apparently "phalli" is the one
Firefox's spellcheck recognizes) look like they're thinly painted on top of
what look like normal fruit, with a different paint that appears to have faded
faster than the original, strongly suggests the fresco was not originally
painted with such phallic abundance. Seems like some prankster took some paint
and "improved" it, possibly with his medieval buddies for a laugh.

Another tell-tale sign of this being ancient vandalism is the missing spots
(both in the boughs and among the women on the ground), as if a caretaker
desperately tried to scrub off the penises until, realizing such efforts were
scrubbing away the original, gave up in frustration.

------
kulesh
I did extensive research on this AI and found the perfect way of concealing a
penis within a frame. Check it out here
[https://twitter.com/stas_kulesh/status/1261070742143336449?s...](https://twitter.com/stas_kulesh/status/1261070742143336449?s=20)

~~~
pavanky
I think it has a harder time if more than one object is present in the image
no matter what you draw.

Even if the other stuff you draw is just a random line segment a bit close to
the actual picture.

~~~
cogman10
funnily, you can draw two penises and that confuses it.

------
daenz
Kind of amusing, but if you draw an anatomically correct penis, like how it
would look on a sculpture, it doesn't detect it. It only seems to detect the
caricature or pornographic varieties.

~~~
neurostimulant
> if you draw an anatomically correct penis, like how it would look on a
> sculpture, it doesn't detect it.

How is it look like? I tried drawing ╰⋃╯ and it seem to detect it.

~~~
twic
I spent the evening drawing dozens upon dozens of cocks, and the machine
didn't object to any of them. I don't know what this says about my artistic
skills.

~~~
saagarjha
Perhaps your training set was flawed.

~~~
lone_haxx0r
It was too small.

------
VistaBrokeMyPC
[https://imgur.com/gallery/wisVCsc](https://imgur.com/gallery/wisVCsc)

I'm ashamed to admit I've spent an hour on this site...

~~~
fearingreprisal
1st prize goes to...

------
mileycyrusXOXO
I was wondering if they recorded the doodles, after drawing so many the lady
started yelling at me and drawing one after another. Turns out they do!

"Do Not Draw a Penis functions as an agent to collect inappropriate doodles
from people who are not willing to stay within the moral guidelines set by our
social network providers.

So far we have collected 10K doodles formatted the same way as Google's
dataset. We are happy to announce you can download them ↘ here."

[https://donotdrawapenis.com/colophon](https://donotdrawapenis.com/colophon)

~~~
yellowapple
> Tip: Try placing your penis in a frame.

Ouch.

------
throw03172019
Hint: if you draw 3, the bot takes over and begins drawing for you...while
saying NSFW statements.

You’ve been warned. (Use headphones)

~~~
dave84
Not for me. I tried it several times and it gave me varying responses from an
umbrella to an ear.

------
longtermd
You should collaborate with [https://skribbl.io/](https://skribbl.io/) \--
they probably have the largest scribbling dataset in the world, and have it
labelled correctly + "how many % people do actually recognize this THING as
what it is meant to be, as drawn by another being?" It's hard to think of any
better dataset.

------
unexaminedlife
Believe it or not there might be a market for this! :)

Here's a good start for your customer base.

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5zywd/meet-dick-run-
clai...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5zywd/meet-dick-run-claire-the-
woman-who-draws-dicks-with-running-apps)

~~~
searchableguy
I was thinking of the same. Providing it as a service for digital boards given
so many schools are operating online now. There would be many people drawing
dicks.

if anyone wants to do this - email is in the profile.

------
hoten
This is fantastic. I drew a Lighthouse, pretty close to the banned material,
and it nailed it.

[https://imgur.com/a/1nBQ9GY](https://imgur.com/a/1nBQ9GY)
[https://imgur.com/a/aCht8Ie](https://imgur.com/a/aCht8Ie)

------
soylentcola
I dunno...I drew quite a few and all it did was eventually start erasing
lines.

~~~
snazz
That's what happens when you draw something longer than the maximum length
allowed.

------
superfamicom
I drew a frog and it was recognized as a cactus, then made a more elaborate
frog and it was also a cactus. The penis I drew was recognized as an octopus,
it seems to make the guess very early on in the drawing process.

~~~
seba_dos1
You're supposed to draw a simple shape out of just a few lines - there's even
a limit in place there.

------
CodeCube
This reminded me of this scene from Superbad:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orFw3vlif8I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orFw3vlif8I)

------
jhymn
Domains around here are amazingly creative. It's an important part of the
package, and if it delivers a surprise and a chuckle like this all the better.

------
searchableguy
Slightly offtopic but is there a reason why penis drawings are more common
than vaginas.

There aren't many datasets for vagina drawings from quick search. Nothing much
pops up on github either. I haven't seen many people draw them. Penis and
boobs are common in school and online spaces. I observed this to be the same
for both genders.

What gives?

~~~
usr1106
> Slightly offtopic but is there a reason why penis drawings are more common
> than vaginas.

Because female sexual organs are a taboo in most countries. I just happened to
read this article (sorry, in German only)
[https://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/sex/klitoris-und-
weibliche...](https://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/sex/klitoris-und-weibliche-
lust-koenigin-des-kommens-kanzlerin-aller-
orgasmen-a-5951701e-69f0-4dfc-a716-844b47262adc) Like you, more than 70% of
women don't even know that the thing you are referring to is called vulva, not
vagina.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulva](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulva)

You draw a penis, not an urethra after all.

Still there are differences from country to country. When I moved from Germany
to Finland decades ago I wondered about a certain pattern of symbolic graffiti
seen in many places. My girlfriend explained me that's a vagina. (With today's
knowledge she meant vulva). I had never seen that symbol in Germany. But then
Finland is the country where the most common swear word is cunt, even amongst
14 year old girls.

~~~
clarry
As a Finn, I can confirm that people draw vulvas, although I don't know if
they're more popular than dicks.

The doodle is usually called _kirkkovene_ ("church boat").
[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=kirkkovene&tbs=imgo...](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=kirkkovene&tbs=imgo:1)

(Screenshot, in case Google doesn't give the right results for all users:
[https://i.imgur.com/HASrhyr.png](https://i.imgur.com/HASrhyr.png))

------
gfxgirl
Quarantine project: To create an AI that can draw the most realistic penis
without triggering the penis detector

------
some_furry
I tried drawing my fursona but it started erasing lines after a while :(

The voice prompts were a little annoying. Are you supposed to try to draw a
penis to make it say something?

~~~
pickdenis
Looks like an adult spin of
[https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/](https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/)

~~~
some_furry
Hack: If you draw two at once, they fail to recognize it.

...but the title said do not draw "a" penis. It did not say "don't draw
muliple penises"...

Story checks out?

(Warning, NSFW): [https://imgur.com/UqabKL8](https://imgur.com/UqabKL8)
[https://imgur.com/6pEtsPU](https://imgur.com/6pEtsPU)

------
waltwalther
So...I drew a flaccid penis, front view, in front of a scrotum. To give it
context I added in legs and a body...and that appears to be when it became
recognized, and began erasing itself while audio warned me about drawing
inappropriate images. Neat.

------
z0han
I see from my experiments followed by inspection of the compiled main.chunk.js
the application is programmed to respond with an array of responses where
accuracy is 0,30 (low) - for ex when I doodle jagged lines - "Engage more..."/
"Total Abstraction"/ "This could be anything". However, among this array of
responses is also "Don't be vague or abstract".

This, as a machine-generated response to someone doodling comes across at once
as naive as well as somewhat intimidating :P "Okay mommy, won't draw penis,
but can I at least draw a few random lines and dots?"

------
how2draw
You can always hide your penis so that it won't be detected. For example
[https://i.imgur.com/JKiNNDE.png](https://i.imgur.com/JKiNNDE.png)

------
DoofusOfDeath
This website reminds me that no matter how old I get, I'm still 12.

------
lozf
I immediately thought of this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7hMzX2q4yk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7hMzX2q4yk)

------
lcuff
It's interesting to see what the AI does and doesn't recognize. It recognized
my lame attempt to draw the Eiffel Tower - impressive, the Mona Lisa, and a
(barbed wire) fence. It didn't recognize drawings of the Ace of Spades a desk
calendar, the Canadian Flag, or written words.

AI is going to eat the world, IMHO, and we've just started up the exponential
curve in the past two decades. Huge potential to appear REALLY intelligent.

------
ploek
> Do Not Draw a Penis functions as an agent to collect inappropriate doodles
> from people who are not willing to stay within the moral guidelines set by
> our social network providers.

Contrast to this fairly broad stated goal, it is very single minded. I'll
grant that the vulva I drew was probably hard to make out (still though -
"asparagus"?), but the boobs? They should have been easily distinguishable
from a "stereo".

------
lodovic
That was a lot of juvenile fun.

------
yreg
Yay, it likes my house with bushes[0]

[0] [https://i.imgur.com/fbFjedW.png](https://i.imgur.com/fbFjedW.png)

------
hetspookjee
The voice reminds me of Salad Fingers and the Rusty Spoon. Total recommender
to view for anyone not familiar with the series!

------
mellow2020
hmm.

[https://i.imgur.com/A7r77Pb.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/A7r77Pb.jpg)

------
ddevault
No luck recognizing either of these :(

[https://l.sr.ht/skBo.png](https://l.sr.ht/skBo.png)
[https://l.sr.ht/dKWH.png](https://l.sr.ht/dKWH.png) (NSFW?)

Though that could be down to my artistic skill.

~~~
annoyingnoob
Well, you didn't draw a penis...

------
durnygbur
This is hilarious, which is an achievement for an algorithm, and it knows what
I'm drawing.

------
Sophistifunk
I just wrote "penis" and it told me it's nothing but a bunch of lines. 3/10

------
daveslash
wow.... if you draw enough penises, the lady in the computer starts drawing
her own penises of all different artistic-interpretations (I'm assuming drawn
by other site visitors?), all while insulting you with very colorful
expressions.....

~~~
idonotknowwhy
I came here to say this as well. Couldn't stop laughing. If you draw 3 in a
row, she keeps saying all sorts of insults while drawing penises!

------
king_magic
I mean, I guess it'd be cool if it worked. But it did not flag a single
attempt.

------
FpUser
Interesting. I drew mouse and then cat and it did not recognize either. Then I
drew them again. The image looked the same but the parts were drawn in
different order. That was enough for AI to suddenly recognize both images

------
plasticchris
I drew a boa constrictor that had eaten an elephant, but it just deemed it a
hat.

------
rkagerer
I started off with a tree and some other mundane things, and it nailed the
first 5-6 in a row (car, house, smiley face, scissors). It thought my dog was
a cow, and apparently I don't draw very recognizable kites.

------
aGeekGoneMad
Reminds me of TTP!
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=time%20to%20...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=time%20to%20penis)

------
batmaniam
Cool, was the drawing interaction a custom UX component, or is this using some
library on github somewhere? I can't imagine how to even build something like
this, and am really curious.

------
cookie-monstar
I tried making a dotted version of a penis, and the AI did not detect!

~~~
ramrunner0xff
i also wrote "penis" and it didn't get it either.

------
namelosw
Interesting. Wow.

The lady keeps warning and erasing your work if you try to draw penises.

However, after a while she seems to had enough, the lady goes furious and
cursing, and she keeps drawing hundreds of penises for you.

------
julienchastang
It reminds me a bit of Eliza[1] -- a 2020 version.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA)

------
Giho
I wonder how it "thinks"/"sees". Because the AI clearly couldn't recognize my
version (putting out dots until it became like a continuous line).

~~~
Giho
I think this is an important point. How is the data processed, given and
saved? -Are the movements and start to stop positions saved when doing the
strokes? -Or is a picture taken after the stroke is released and the pixels
compared one by one? \- is it made to vector art and then compared? -or just
take mouse input, button pressed and not in a time log sort of and compare?

------
dorfsmay
Surprising how it was able to recognize my crude sketching of tables, chairs,
barns, etc...

Now, here's a challenge: try to draw an airplane that doesn't get recognised
as a penis!

------
shanemhansen
Ha, I drew the first thing that came to mind: a shovel. I shortly realized
that it probably looked like a penis, surprisingly the voice realized it was a
shovel. Well done!

------
TheTrueTDF
Beautiful indeed
[https://www.screencast.com/t/PRj4hT6pDzk2](https://www.screencast.com/t/PRj4hT6pDzk2)

------
bretpiatt
I played tic-tac-toe and it thought I drew a windmill...

Interesting project, is there a way to assist it in training I didn't find on
the interface to tell it I played tic-tac-toe?

------
WesolyKubeczek
[Warning: NSFW]

It didn't recognize this beauty:
[https://imgur.com/a/iTYAry9](https://imgur.com/a/iTYAry9)

------
SkyMarshal
It recognized my smiley face with bleeding bullet-hole in forehead as a face,
and recognized my mountains, but couldn’t recognize my fish. Not bad overall.

------
7thaccount
So it can detect an airplane, train, sun, smiley face, popsicle, cannon,
ocean, palm tree, laptop, pick-up truck, mushroom, octopus, zigzag...what
else?

------
asab
"not hotdog" was satire

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACmydtFDTGs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACmydtFDTGs)

was

------
pcvarmint
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW9Fiu9IlA4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW9Fiu9IlA4)

------
z3t4
You can quickly turn a penor into a chicken by adding a bill/neb and a circle
around the "eye". Ruining the fun for the greifer.

------
lonelappde
Press D to see a live view of the AI's top 5 guesses and probability for your
drawing. It reacts to penis when penis enters the top 5.

------
0xEFF
Headphones every time. The AI isn’t so intelligent.

------
wiradikusuma
I drew a penis facing right, and the detection works. But if I draw a penis
facing left, it keeps congratulating me for drawing a rifle.

------
hellllllllooo
[https://seoi.net/penint/](https://seoi.net/penint/)

I prefer this drawing pad :)

------
krapp
I drew a penis made of smaller penises. It said it was an asparagus. Even
after I added the testicles.

I'm making a note here - huge success.

~~~
lopmotr
I thought asparagus was its joke way of saying penis. It seems to always
classify mine as asparagus and make some witty comment like "we are certain
about your good intentions".

------
evan950
I'd find it difficult to believe that the NN wouldn't be biased. i.e. It still
categorises a cartoon bone as a penis.

------
oh_sigh
I was hoping that this site would let you provide a partial doodle, and then
whatever you gave it would finish it as a penis

~~~
Honga
[https://redd.it/g6og9l](https://redd.it/g6og9l)

Since Moniker made the dataset open on GitHub you're free to try your luck!
Above link is a pretty good implementation.

~~~
twic
Why oh why is the demo site not called thisdickdoesnotexist.com.

------
yellowapple
Didn't seem to recognize dickbutt.

It did, however, immediately recognize the fattest chode I've ever had the
pleasure of drawing.

------
notadev
[https://i.imgur.com/IGP3uCp.png](https://i.imgur.com/IGP3uCp.png)

------
TearsInTheRain
It's quite bad at picking up vagina's though :/ Or perhaps I'm just
particularly poor at drawing them

------
nailer
You can draw a knob, urethra and frenulum in pretty explicit detail and it
won't realise this is a penis.

------
recursive
I can't get it to recognize a penis.

------
aazaa
Is the Gretta Thunberg voice intentional?

------
anonymousiam
Too bad the tea towels are out of stock!

~~~
thomasjonas
Still some black ones in stock!

One of the creators here: we were very much caught by surprise by the sudden
interest in this project. (A year after launch) We are currently counting
stock and updating our shop for a better experience (like not defaulting to an
out of stock color for a product)

------
polytely
My old colleague Jae worked on this, love how it turned out. Hope you are
healthy and staying safe! - Mark

~~~
Honga
<3

------
svdree
"Do not draw a penis!" \- was the first I did after opening the link (I mean,
I draw a penis).

------
korethr
Huh. Turns out drawing a penis is kinda hard using the pointer nipple on my
laptop's keyboard.

------
greatpatton
Ok cool but what about sketch of vulva and clitoris? Can be fun to add them to
the model too :)

------
aerovistae
Is there supposed to be a voice or something? I unmuted the site and it's
still silent...

------
thordenmark
I drew a vagina. The voice had no idea what I was drawing (and it wasn't a bad
drawing).

------
bentrevor
reminds me of this screenshot I took when Google had their own neural-net-
recognizing-drawings:
[https://imgur.com/a/PqLpTJy](https://imgur.com/a/PqLpTJy)

------
causality0
It took about four different penises before it managed to recognize one as
such.

~~~
needs
You may want to see a doctor ;)

~~~
Koshkin
More like take drawing lessons.

~~~
some_furry
It was clearly a joke, as indicated by ";)"

I genuinely laughed out loud when I read it :P

------
raiflip
Whatever you do, do NOT repeatedly draw penises. Bad stuff starts
happening....

------
superasn
How is the text to speech so good? It sounds like a real person is saying
that.

~~~
bmn__
This isn't TTS.

~~~
superasn
I thought so too, but it says every word like ambulance, police car, tree, or
whatever I'm drawing.. So they recorded all those words?

------
Kluny
I drew a penis and said that it was surgical forceps. They didn't buy it.

------
fellellor
This was fun. It failed though, when I made the penis veiny, large or hairy.

------
ereyes01
I drew an alien demon grabbing his penis, but alas, it was not recognized :(

------
zw123456
Navy pilots draw penis in the sky...
[https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/nation-
world/national/ar...](https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/nation-
world/national/article230404744.html) top that !

------
richardlblair
Okay, for science I drew a lot of different penises. It did well

------
cptskippy
It lets you draw a naked woman with a penis... Or so I am told.

------
_sbrk
Does it know a dickbutt?

No, it does not.

------
mileycyrusXOXO
There's an easter egg after you've drawn so many.

------
webscalist
Tough to beat AI. But successfully drew a penis. Good game.

------
vanusa
This is both delightful and creepy at the same time.

------
godelski
I drew a puppy and it thought I drew a kangaroo :(

------
Rapzid
> The ephemeral nature of this.. Trombone?

Yessss... Trombone...

~~~
Rapzid
> Your.. Garden, has greaat personality

Bush detection, check!

------
CodeSheikh
Is HN getting a lot of Reddit traffic recently?

~~~
jshevek
In a sense, yes. Long dormant users have become more active during this
pandemic, and are very obviously creating feedback loops of cultural
reinforcement. Activists and other fans of lazy, superficial contributions are
also involved. We may or may not be in the midst of an eternal September type
event, depending on whether key actors recognize what is happening and decide
that it is worth addressing. Unfortunately the conversation is damaged by a
pre-existing motive to stifle or dismiss this specific meta-discussion,
developed in response to years of repetitive criticism.

------
lopmotr
Since it seems to be about morals and free speech, I wrote some hate speech
next to my penis. I wonder if they'll need to censor anyway just like Google
does.

------
amelius
I started drawing an elephant, then the eraser came along.

:(

------
stev3
Apparently I'm bad at drawing penises.

------
swang
does this lag for anyone else? i can't draw anything because every few seconds
it freezes up my browser.

------
fireattack
The speed of that eraser is irritating.

------
Hoasi
Genius. Kids will love to play with it.

------
ramtatatam
The model does not recognize an eye :(

------
paparush
Drew a tree. It knew it was a tree.

------
FarhadG
How to win? Railroad tracks. FTW :)

------
zw123456
Does not work with a touch screen.

~~~
jshevek
I successfully tested it on an Android phone just a few minutes ago. It did
not load immediately.

------
rabboRubble
does not recognize a penis drawn with dotted lines, solid line penis is a
definite no-go.

------
swayvil
It called my penis an asparagus.

------
ivalm
i tried to draw the sun (with rays, kindergarten style), it said it was a
helicopter.

------
EchoFive
Very cool. Thanks for sharing.

------
delecti
It thought mine was a spoon.

------
largehotcoffee
I successfully drew a penis.

------
mayormcsheeze
Is this Isabella Rosselini?

------
coronadisaster
much worst then the AI system I used at the Orlando science center

------
gchamonlive
really disappointed it doesn't recognise smoking pipes...

------
cck9672
First thing I drew....

------
m0zg
Easy to fool. Draw something that's not a penis and _then_ draw a penis.

------
behnamoh
What's the voice assistant and how can we use it on macOS?

~~~
neurostimulant
It seem to be playing a bunch of mp3 assets, so the voices are pre-recorded.
Not sure if those mp3 are generated with a text to speech software or not
though.

------
unstatusthequo
I was able to scam 4 of them in without being detected.

------
sabujp
i drew a tank it thought it was a train

------
rcurry
Not hot dog.

------
macawfish
This is inappropriate!

Dang, please have this removed!

Where's Dang?

------
jshevek
The technology underlying this site is interesting. Many of the comments here
are indistinguishable from a reddit thread. Will HN rediscover itself as the
pandemic wanes?

------
teknopurge
hotdog.

~~~
seattle_spring
_Not_ hotdog.

------
jpeterman
hot dog, not hot dog.

------
lasky
this is so much fun.

------
meisterbrendan
not hot dog

------
f0ok
c==8

------
fearingreprisal
[https://imgur.com/a/PxUghdz](https://imgur.com/a/PxUghdz)

My contribution. This rather severe depiction managed to fly under the radar.
The AI was even kind enough to heap praise upon my illustration.

------
jstewartmobile
Commissioned by Mozilla. 3rd place in browsers, but 1st place in penis
recognition!

------
0x8BADF00D
It’s a strange cross between an erotic game and Pictionary.

------
classified
That URL is so juvenile, I wouldn't want to be caught dead using something
like that. Also, I already have a drawing app, and it doesn't need an internet
connection to work. And if anybody wants my help to improve their surveillance
gear, they will have to pay me for it.

------
toby-
>my fursona

The Internet was a mistake.

:p But yeah, I agree the prompts are irritating. I was confused as to the
'objective', to be honest.

~~~
dang
We detached this from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23185395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23185395)
and marked it off topic.

